# Best place for Residential Services? And why do you think that?



## Imaginetheday (Mar 8, 2020)

I've seen a lot of people talking about resetting for RS placement. What do you think is best? And more importantly, why?

I think I want it off to the side, rather than in the middle. I want a big open area that I can landscape and don't want to have to work around RS. 

Also, is RS always going to be a tent? Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 8, 2020)

I really really hope we can move around RS too


----------



## Dharma (Mar 8, 2020)

I want everything in the bottom left if possible, with a river dividing the town from the rest of the island. I want an Urban themed town on the island and use the rest for parks/forest.


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

i think rs eventually upgrades into a building, which is when isabelle will also be there.

but honestly, i have no idea where i?d like it to be - wherever i can clearly sketch out clean pathways without it winding up all wonky would be nice - i think maybe i?ll want it near the middle as i don?t think i want it in a corner, but who knows lol


----------



## Coach (Mar 8, 2020)

Personally I'd like resident services top middle of my island, for easy access. I hope it can be moved around though!


----------



## fink (Mar 8, 2020)

Dharma said:


> I want everything in the bottom left if possible, with a river dividing the town from the rest of the island. I want an Urban themed town on the island and use the rest for parks/forest.



I wanted similar, either side just not in smack dab in the middle lol


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 8, 2020)

straight up from the dock but not too close to it maybe. eventually creating a little town with the other shops near it


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd prefer it off to the side if possible. Whether we can move it remains to be seen, but I'll be keeping that in mind when looking for a map.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2020)

I think it's best in the middle because it makes a good centerpiece.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 8, 2020)

My ideal residential service location would be right across the airport so I can make a straight 2 space wide path connecting them. I want this because it gives me the first structure to build off the rest of the town off of regarding paths and placements.


----------



## Ama (Mar 8, 2020)

Fruitcup said:


> My ideal residential service location would be right across the airport so I can make a straight 2 space wide path connecting them. I want this because it gives me the first structure to build off the rest of the town off of regarding paths and placements.



This was exactly what I was thinking! I like to develope a part of my town and slowly work outwards. I also want to really choose how to welcome people coming to my town for the first time, and I think having the town hall front and center will be a good vibe


----------



## Imbri (Mar 8, 2020)

Near the dock would suit me best, I think. I think I'll want a sort of port-o-call around the dock and residential neighborhoods off a bit, for privacy.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd like it close to the airport, but not straight up the middle if that makes sense. I plan on having it serve as a kind of welcome center to the island.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 8, 2020)

Fruitcup said:


> My ideal residential service location would be right across the airport so I can make a straight 2 space wide path connecting them. I want this because it gives me the first structure to build off the rest of the town off of regarding paths and placements.



This but just a little separated so I can make a four way pathway with nooks cranny and able sisters on the left and the right. It?s going to be a little Main Street.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 8, 2020)

I personally want mine in the bottom left area.


----------



## Mary (Mar 8, 2020)

If we can move it, I want to divide my town into two areas. The first area would be more of a residential area where the players and villagers can live, and the second area would be where the stores are. I would want residential services to be in the center of the residential area and a plaza to be in the center of the commercial area


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd like it somewhere near my dock or in a corner somewhere. I wouldn't be opposed to it being right in the middle either, but it wouldn't be my first choice. I don't like when everything is too centred around something because it makes me fall into designing areas too symmetrically. I'm also hoping that we can eventually move the RS later on.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Mar 8, 2020)

My perfect placement is to have RS right across from the airport, not too close but not too far away. They'll be a part of my more "urban" district with shops, museum, etc.

Maybe we'll have a chance to move it when it upgrades from a tent to a building, but I'm going to assume not just to stay on the safe side!


----------



## Fey (Mar 8, 2020)

The location depends a bit on the size of the Island; if there?s enough space to either side, I?d prefer it in the center, a straight shot up from the airport. If there?s not, which is honestly more likely, off to a side would be better for me. 

On the subject of Resident Services,  I really have been wondering when, and specifically why, we became so set on the thought that it won?t be relocatable. While I still think that?s a possibility to keep in mind when picking a map, I don?t want to leap to conclusions either. This is a new game, and one that has been emphasizing customization and flexibility from the very start?there?s really no reason to strongly assume RS won?t be moveable like any other facility.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2020)

Center or upper part of the island


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 8, 2020)

Since we don't know whether we can move it around, this will be the only thing I reset for.


----------



## Rainy Day (Mar 8, 2020)

I want a boardwalk in my town that includes the shops and resident services lining the south end of the map.  I want the resident services to be almost center with the Dodo airlines, if possible.  Probably going to be impossible to get them to perfectly line up.  Anywho, with this setup it will be nice to see the lights of the boardwalk as the sun sets while I fish on the shore. I also want be able to hop off my flight and head right to the shops or drop-off box after a day of foraging on a random island.

Because I am so particular on specifically organizing the south end of my map in such a way, and am pretty certain the resident services cannot be re-located, (cobblestone lining the front is my clue), I will reset for this.


----------



## OhDeerieMe (Mar 8, 2020)

Imaginetheday said:


> Also, is RS always going to be a tent? Not sure how I feel about that.



No, they showed in the direct that it becomes a building at some point when the island upgrades past being a deserted island.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 8, 2020)

I agree with the people that say they'd like it really near the airport. It'd be neat to build a whole services/shops area all together.


----------



## effluo (Mar 8, 2020)

I still have no clue. I really need to decide what I’m okay with soon.

Reading what everyone else is thinking is helping though.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 8, 2020)

I really like the idea of making it part of a shopping district, close to the beach. Very touristy!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Far away, to the top or bottom right.
I don't want it in the center of large bodies of land that I want to colonize and landscape.

I wish Main Street was back, or on another island.

It's great we have a bigger map, but when all the shops are there it's not so big.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 8, 2020)

I wanted it straight back as far from the airport in the center to make a hidden town in the woods deal BUUUUT since I doubt I can move it -_- in the middle front to do the opposite and make like a beach town


----------



## Garrett (Mar 8, 2020)

Bottom middle, near the airport.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 8, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I'd like it somewhere near my dock or in a corner somewhere. I wouldn't be opposed to it being right in the middle either, but it wouldn't be my first choice. I don't like when everything is too centred around something because it makes me fall into designing areas too symmetrically. I'm also hoping that we can eventually move the RS later on.




I deal with this is well, feeling pushed into designing symmetrically. The best towns in my opinion always end up being the ones with an organic design. So much more personaility. I think a unsymmetrical style suits the Island motif particularly well!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

I wish we could get confirmation of relocating RS.

It would save a lot of people resetting for maps.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 8, 2020)

I want it pretty close to the airport, but not directly next to it. Maybe one tile to the diagonal?


----------



## Xme (Mar 8, 2020)

Scrafty said:


> straight up from the dock but not too close to it maybe. eventually creating a little town with the other shops near it



Super cute idea, like a little marina near the water!


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 9, 2020)

I don't want mine in the middle of the island, but also don't want it to any beaches, so a little off center to the left would be perfect.


----------



## pocky (Mar 9, 2020)

right at the center of the map would be ideal for me, but it doesn't matter all that much


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 9, 2020)

I would like to have a shopping district and a neighbourhood area for the villagers. So I’m thinking having RS and shops in the top middle, so I can decorate along the beach with lots of freedom and space. I might change my mind, but since most maps have the RS in the top middle (if I remember right) then with this plan I can start building/planning my town straight away, rather than waiting for the ability to move RS if we’re even able to do that. Like I said, I might change my mind when it comes to it. I’m loving everyone’s ideas! 

Edit: by “top middle” I mean top middle of the first main land we have access to. I just googled the maps and turns out I’m wrong about where RS is usually located. So I want to say the same as above, but I will have to move RS in that spot. We’ll see haha


----------



## Fey (Mar 9, 2020)

*just a quick rant*

I?ve been thinking about it for a while, and come to this conclusion:
it wouldn?t just be nice if we knew whether RS can be relocated?it specifically sucks to not tell us if it can?t. 

They?ve been emphasizing Island customization and our ability to relocate ?houses and facilities??doing that, while also making it impossible to move the biggest facility on the map, would be a misleading, sucky move. 
I realize there wouldn?t be any ill intent behind it, but it could?ve been so easy to slip that information in directly, or simply imply it by saying that we can only relocate ?most facilities?.

Sorry for venting my frustration; I just had to get that off my chest >.<?


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 9, 2020)

Is like to be ale to move it too! I'm not a fan of having it in the middle either (๑꒪ㅁ꒪๑)


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2020)

I hope we can move it, but I'm prepared to reset until I get a RS placement I like if I have too. I'm not that picky about where it is, I can work with a bunch of different may layouts, I just want to have a seperate area for it.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 9, 2020)

Bottom middle surrounded by the other islanders. I kind of want to create a little town with the islanders and then the rest of the island will the shops and facilities.


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

In the middle, I think. But preferably up against a cliff or a river. There's so much space that gets wasted because you cant see anything behind big buildings.


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 9, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I think it's best in the middle because it makes a good centerpiece.



I totally agree !


----------



## Fey (Mar 9, 2020)

sierra said:


> In the middle, I think. But preferably up against a cliff or a river. There's so much space that gets wasted because you cant see anything behind big buildings.



That’s what I realized yesterday when I looked at the maps again! I thought close to the airport would be best initially, but that really does block a good portion of workable space unless there’s a river/cliff behind it.


----------

